
Anyone using a E-Ink screen for writing/programming? - bananicorn
I was just wondering if anyone actually managed to get a e-ink screen for writing&#x2F;programming - maybe the paperlike or a hacked e-reader or anything of the sorts.<p>And if so, how does it work out for you - is it even practical?
======
kirankn
I use Remarkable ([https://remarkable.com/](https://remarkable.com/)) and it's
been quite good. I have heard the Sony one is also okay.

